# I skipped class today



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I was up all night so I skipped.I don't skip. I knew that I would have been really late. It was exam review today, but I was at the hospital all day yesterday. My mom had kidney stones and she was in a lot of pain, but they gave her something for it so she really feels great today. I didn't really like seeing my mom in pain at all. My mom learned how quickly someone can get sick. I took off school yesterday. 

There is no way that I was coming to school when my mom was in that much pain.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hug 

Glad your mom is feeling better.
In this case, I would have stayed home as well.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i missed 3 days in a row
im scared to show my face tomorrow


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

Noca said:


> i missed 3 days in a row
> im scared to show my face tomorrow


try skipping 6 days in a row. i'm pretty scared to show my face as well.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I thought skipping was a regular thing at university. Most of my classes are only half full. I don't go to one of my classes at all cause the prof confuses me. I don't go to others if I don't feel like waking up. Don't really need to most of the time lol.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Our lectures are really important at our school. Most of the stuff in our lectures is not in our text.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've had classes where less than half of the class shows up. On exam day, you're like, HEY, who are all these people?

Last year was a bad one for me. I skipped all the time and I gave up in general. But I'm reformed now, I swear! I skipped one class because I was having a panic attack but that's about it.


----------

